# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Priekšējais panelis Simfonija003

## haris4x4

Labvakar ! Vai kādam kaut kur nav saglabājies Simfonija 003 priekšējais stikla skala,varbūt vēl kas no šī aparāta?

----------

